# rabbit confit



## freddychef (Dec 19, 2001)

Whaddayaat? I 've been think of takin advantage of the abundance of rabbits on the island and am tryin to locate a good recipe for confit---main concern is what type of fat could I use instead of duck(the duck fat I have is minimal due to the leanness of wild ducks here) Any ideas...freddychef


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Great idea! You can use almost any fat -- duck, chicken, lard, olive oil, clarified butter, or a combination -- just remember that the finished product will pick up flavor from the fat, so you don't want to use one that will cover the rabbits' own flavor.

Recipe? Cut up the rabbits. Rub with salt, pepper, and any other herbs (dried work well here) and spices you want to. Refrigerate for 24 hours or so. Drain and wipe off the excess salt etc. Put in a pot with fat to cover, put a lid on, and cook with very low heat until tender. I just used a slow cooker for duck confit, which worked very well, but you can also do it in the oven or on top of the stove if you can keep the heat low. The fat should barely simmer. (I once ended up with deep-fried quail instead of confit :blush: )

When tender, take meat out of the pot, put in containers, cover with the strained fat ONLY (separate out any juices that collect), and refrigerate. Mmmmm, confit!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

After refrigerating thoroughly, is confit eaten cold?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

%99 of the time it is served hot.

The fat hermedically seals the meat.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yes, the fat seals the meat from the air and seems to continue flavoring it even under refrigeration.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

We just did a wine dinner with black bear confit-style as one of the courses. We used mostly a mix of oils with a little pork fat thrown in for some kick.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Greg,

What sides did you serve? and the wine?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Does anyone still make Cassoulet in your restuarants or homes?

If so, how do you prepare yours?

Any recipes to share?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've made the dish according to the recipe in Raymond Oliver's LA CUISINE but don't have it handy: whole sausage links, unsmoked pork chops, etc...


----------



## freddychef (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the replies on the confit....I've made duck quite a bit and was just lookin for some advice on other fats...suzanne you mentioned the idea of imparting flavour and that was the key--I wanted to keep the rabbit flavour so I have a bit of duck and pork fat mix that I may use.....any other ideas as to sides or what to do with the rest of the rabbit?? freddychef


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For confit, I might recommend (no experience here, however)using rendered old fashioned pork fat back since its flavor tastes neutral and seems to lend a smooth texture to whatever product it permeates.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Confit the legs, roast boneless saddle stuffed with....whatever looks good. Maybe bard the saddle with pancetta or bacon. Tuck some sage in the saddle. Pork product would be good(no bam please). White beans and sage evoke some memories for a side. Braised endive, frisee, or other winter chickory would round out a hearty winter meal.

hth, danny


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Dano1, what is BAM?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

kokopuffs, that would be a certain foodnetwork personality with a penchant for all things pork and "kicked up a notch" . 

danny


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

danno ..nice idea.
i would use a vegetable or corn oil & flavour with thyme n garlic n orange peel. rabbit is such a delicate flavour I think animal fats interfere.
Confit just the saddle n legs...rest for stock.
I love rabbit.well eating them that is !!!!

Capechef...cassoulet is my favourite dish & there are a million recepies .
I use duck or goose leg confit,toulouse sausages,braised belly pork,with the usual white beans,garlic,thyme stocke base,in France they break the breadcrumb topping 9 times during cooking.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

<<in France they break the breadcrumb topping 9 times during cooking>>

Mike, please explain the above statement.


----------

